# My Hedgehog pooped these pink things...



## Hedgehog98765 (Mar 27, 2016)

So, when you first read the title just so you know, no they weren't babies. I took out my hedgehog out to give her a bath to get the poop off her feet so I could clip her nails and as usual she started to poop in the tub, but she started to poop out these pink things that were in a ball kind form but when I tried to get it out of the water it broke into 3 parts and she pooped those things a couple times. This only happen in the water and when I took her out it didn't happen again but it's a little strange and I'm wondering if it's anything I should be worried about.


----------



## Dumble (Feb 22, 2016)

Could those be worms?


----------



## Hedgehog98765 (Mar 27, 2016)

I really hope not but they didn't move or anything once I got them out of the water and onto the toilet paper


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I've never heard much about pet APHs having worms, but they do look like worms to me. Does she get any worms as treats, making it possible they're just undigested worms? Do you take her outside or has she ever had access to poop from other animals (dogs/cats/etc.)?

Edit to add: If you haven't already thrown them away, I would save them in a baggy in the fridge & take them to the vet to be checked.


----------



## Hedgehog98765 (Mar 27, 2016)

No, she refuses to eat any meal worms, crickets, ect. so it can't be that and she doesn't go outside so there has been no interaction with any other animals poop. She is the only pet that we have other than another hedgehog but they never interact with each other so I don't think it could have come from him


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

How big are they? Hedgehogs can get worms, but they are very, very tiny. It couldbe bloody mucous caused by stomach colitis, but a test at the vet would be the best call.


----------



## Aurora81 (Feb 28, 2016)

I am no expert, but it looks like bowelslime/mucus to me. The intestines a lined with a slimy mucus mebrane and sometimes little parts of that membrane come out during bowelmovements.

Also non-digested fats can come out as a slimy substance. 

Both of the above options are common in humans, but I can imagine it's also possible for hedgies.


----------



## Hedgehog98765 (Mar 27, 2016)

So is there nothing to worry about the Bowleslime? Or could it eventually lead to something more serious


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's still a concern, IMO. I would still go to the vet to have her checked out and see about maybe getting probiotics to see if it helps things calm down.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Without knowing what it is, it is a concern.


----------



## Hedgehog98765 (Mar 27, 2016)

Ok I'll definitely take her to the vet as soon as I can to get her checked and see if there's anything help and find out what exactly what it was if possible


----------



## Aurora81 (Feb 28, 2016)

I agree with the others. Eventhough it could be something harmless, you never know for sure untill the vet checked it out. 

How is your hedgies stool now? And have you been to the vet yet? 

Hope she is doing fine


----------

